# Just lost a neon to neon tetra disease



## Zippy (Feb 14, 2010)

I had eight neon tetras and now I have 7. Can I expect the rest of them to die from NTD? Will the 2 jewel tetras die as well?

Two of the neons already have had a single black spot appear on their spines right behind their eyes. Could this be an early symptom?


----------



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

You might want to quarantine the rest of your neon tetras just in case they have caught the disease. Were you able to get the dead neon tetra out of the tank immediately? The other neon tetras may have nipped at the dead one which would get them sick too.


----------



## Zippy (Feb 14, 2010)

One month later and I thought I was in the clear, but alas, I lost another neon to NTD.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

It is really a strange disease that isn't understood that well. Sorry to hear


----------

